# Rattleless Rattlesnake



## speckled1900 (Jul 21, 2009)

This evening I killed a 3 1/2 foot rattlesnake with out any rattles. It doesnt even look like it has ever had a rattle.

What is the cause of this??

Btw he got my ratterrier!! and the odds are against him


----------



## speckled1900 (Jul 21, 2009)

Sorry here are the pics


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Now..eat that snake ..do not let it go to waist. Good with a Icy cold brew..:cheers:


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

He didn't have any rattlers because you didn't let him grow. Just sayin...


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Here we go...


You did the right thing, if it harms anything of mine it's boot material...


----------



## CougarFisher'08 (Jul 6, 2006)

Here we go..... I'd do the same if it bit my dog. Those rattles are there for a reason, to let you know you were to close. This one needed to go.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

It is deformed ..you did the right thing.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

just like someone said on here before "killlem killem all" well that was for stingrays but same difference!!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

speckled1900 said:


> This evening I killed a 3 1/2 foot rattlesnake with out any rattles. It doesnt even look like it has ever had a rattle.
> 
> What is the cause of this??


sometimes the rattles can break off, which, because of the stubby appearence, is what this looks like.


> Btw he got my ratterrier!! and the odds are against him


what do you mean, "he got my rat terrier?"


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

RUT ROH,,,:cop: , DOG GITS BIT BY RATTLERSNAKE= DEAD SNAKE!


----------



## speckled1900 (Jul 21, 2009)

i meant he bit my dog


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

the dreaded velvet tail rattler ?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Look around and see if there are more; if there are, kill them too.

TH


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

i see you got power , ohh boy,


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Great edit Bruce.... lol


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

send me the skin...I will use it


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

if you catch them and grab them by the head , you can whip crack them and pop their tails off, ohhh the boyhood fun, that and biting sleeping pitbulls ears really hard.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Looks like a justified killing to me..........


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> send me the skin...I will use it


I get some of it.:smile:


----------



## blondie2 (Mar 13, 2007)

There are times when rattlers are in hibernation mice will eat them off. I killed one like that several years ago.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

blondie2 said:


> There are times when rattlers are in hibernation mice will eat them off. I killed one like that several years ago.


so, is that what the mice get to do when they lose a drinking game ?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

they're evolving into silent killers now


----------



## 2 Many Hobbies (Aug 28, 2008)

*Rattles*

contrary to popular belief, rattlesnake rattles are not an indication of how old a snake is. Depending upon regions and individual snake behaviors, they can shed their skin 2-5+ times a year. Usually every time they shed they get a new rattle. The rattles are very similar to human fingernails and can get brittle and break or get soggy if staying wet over a longer period of time. This particular snake looks to have something absolutely wrong it in that it looks as if it cannot even grow the rattles. Have seen this a few times but not very often. All this said, there is no taking away from the trophy rattles that many will collect off the dead snakes. Hope this doesn't ruffle any feathers!


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

He was nuetered.........


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Snakes lose tails all the time. There are some snakes that exhibit some degree of tail autonomy. Water snakes will drop parts of their tails occasionally if lifted by them. Any snake can have a stubby tail, and a stubby tail in a rattler probably means it lost the tip to a predator or some dude with a shovel.

Probably another reason a rat terrier shouldn't be out in the field. Fortunately dogs usually take snake bites a lot better than humans do. Ever notice how benadryl will heal up a lot of snake bites on dogs, where as people need crofab and whatnot?


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

aggiemulletboy said:


> Probably another reason a rat terrier shouldn't be out in the field.


How did you draw the conclusion the rat terrier was in a field? That also implies that rattlesnakes only occupy fields, and not someone's yard.

As much respect as I have for animals, even snakes, a venomous snake that bites me, anyone in my family, including my pets is a dead snake.

I hope the pup makes it. Good luck.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Sorry about ya pup....


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

jeff.w said:


> How did you draw the conclusion the rat terrier was in a field? That also implies that rattlesnakes only occupy fields, and not someone's yard.
> 
> As much respect as I have for animals, even snakes, a venomous snake that bites me, anyone in my family, including my pets is a dead snake.
> 
> I hope the pup makes it. Good luck.


I believe I said in the field, which I use to mean anywhere outside an immediate backyard, park, etc. Judging from the ground, it didn't look like this was his back porch, although I could be wrong and in that case, I'm sorry. My point is if you live in rattler country, don't leave the dogs out unsupervised. Get em snake trained (debatable how great that works, but worth a try). Remove anything that could attract snakes from the yard. Do something. Snakes don't just stay somewhere without a reason. It takes food, shelter, water, or some other biological necessity to keep them from moving on.

And in my opinion, any snake that bites me, my friends, family, or animals is a snake in its natural habitat doing what it does best, protecting itself. Never been so angry in my life as when I got out of the hospital and found that my friend had chopped the head off the poor snake that got me. Not his fault the new neighborhood was built where he used to live.


----------



## Top-H2O 2110 (Jan 31, 2010)

If the snake bites my dog, whether he considers the area to be his neighborhood or not that snake ain't gonna bite anything else. I don't harm snakes if it can be avoided but my dogs mean more to me than a snake.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Kill'em, kill'em, kill'em all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Aggie, I have a lot of respect for ya brother, but I gotta know, do you swat mosquitoes or relocate them? :slimer:

I can sort of see your point on alot of your posts, but this one I'll have to disagree. I consider myself a sportsman and I've got a certificate in Forestry and Wildlife Conservation, but there alot of scenarios I can think of that don't conform to your way of thinking. 

For example....If 'Paw Paw' has an old barn in his backyard which just so happens to be home to a few mice, guess what could happen. Paw Paw could walk in his barn one day and step on a rattlesnake. If I find the snake that bit him, I wouldn't pet it, sing to it, feed it or relocate it. I'd grab the first shovel I could find and relocate it, in two pieces to the trash can. But that's just me and my 2.5 cents. Carry on.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Give your pooch a healthy dose of Benadryl and a 1/2 baby aspirin. Monitor for signs of distress. Repeat the Benadryl and aspirin 4 times a day.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

jeff.w said:


> Aggie, I have a lot of respect for ya brother, but I gotta know, do you swat mosquitoes or relocate them? :slimer:
> 
> I can sort of see your point on alot of your posts, but this one I'll have to disagree. I consider myself a sportsman and I've got a certificate in Forestry and Wildlife Conservation, but there alot of scenarios I can think of that don't conform to your way of thinking. If Paw Paw has an old barn in his backyard which just so happens to be home to a few mice, guess what could happen. Paw Paw could walk in his barn one day and step on a rattlesnake. If that was my Paw Paw, I wouldn't pet it, sing to it, feed it or relocate it. I'd grab the first shovel I could find. But that's just me and my 2.5 cents. Carry on.


I understand. I was giving my opinion. There are lots of ways to prevent snakebites. I know people are going to kill snakes. I've accepted the fact and I hear it on a daily basis. I just think there are other options such as relocation that work just as well seeing as how we kind of encroached on their territory.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm real sorry to hear about your dog.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

aggiemulletboy said:


> I believe I said in the field, which I use to mean anywhere outside an immediate backyard, park, etc. Judging from the ground, it didn't look like this was his back porch, although I could be wrong and in that case, I'm sorry. My point is if you live in rattler country, don't leave the dogs out unsupervised. Get em snake trained (debatable how great that works, but worth a try). Remove anything that could attract snakes from the yard. Do something. Snakes don't just stay somewhere without a reason. It takes food, shelter, water, or some other biological necessity to keep them from moving on.
> 
> And in my opinion, any snake that bites me, my friends, family, or animals is a snake in its natural habitat doing what it does best, protecting itself. Never been so angry in my life as when I got out of the hospital and found that my *friend had chopped the head off the poor snake that got me.* Not his fault the new neighborhood was built where he used to live.


Careful where you stick your hands young man! :biggrin: I was in BCS today and mentioned to a couple of my hospital pharmacy customers that you invited me/us to take a look at your herp collection. They looked at me like I was crazy. I'll try to get them 2Cooling and maybe get them there next time. Where the heck do you keep them critters, on campus?


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

essayons75 said:


> Careful where you stick your hands young man! :biggrin: I was in BCS today and mentioned to a couple of my hospital pharmacy customers that you invited me/us to take a look at your herp collection. They looked at me like I was crazy. I'll try to get them 2Cooling and maybe get them there next time. Where the heck do you keep them critters, on campus?


Haha I have my pets at their houses under piles of boards. Some of the snakes I regularly see will actually be on display at a booth at the woodlands high school this saturday morning for an earth day presentation. The speckled king and milk snake I see often will be there, as well as a few rat snakes I regularly see.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

still looking for thissss


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

from now on if anyone sees a rattler without rattlers maybe we should hold it down and put a bell around it's neck.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

aggiemulletboy said:


> Snakes lose tails all the time. There are some snakes that exhibit some degree of tail autonomy. Water snakes will drop parts of their tails occasionally if lifted by them. Any snake can have a stubby tail, and a stubby tail in a rattler probably means it lost the tip to a predator or some dude with a shovel.
> 
> Probably another reason a rat terrier shouldn't be out in the field. Fortunately dogs usually take snake bites a lot better than humans do. Ever notice how benadryl will heal up a lot of snake bites on dogs, where as people need crofab and whatnot?


take a look, and tell me why they dont belong in the field. ******* idiot


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

No pics of the pooch? How is the little guy?


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

jaime1982 said:


> take a look, and tell me why they dont belong in the field. ******* idiot


Sure looks like a typical domestic dog to me. Wild animals know when they see or smell a rattler to stay away. Domestic animals don't. Any snake is way different than an overgrown rodentia. But thank you for being so civil about it!

Ps. that video is kind of masochistic. You could just hit the thing with a shovel and put it out of it misery without it being chewed up by a dog. They are introduced and everything, but no animal deserves to suffer like that. Maybe next time I will gut shoot a deer and video tape it squirming before finally putting one in its head.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

TripleGrip said:


> from now on if anyone sees a rattler without rattlers maybe we should hold it down and put a bell around it's neck.


Wouldn't he just slide on through? :rotfl: They're ALL neck!


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

Got to thinking about the little flame war going on re: kill the snake or not.

If my dog gets bit, priority #1 is to get it into the car and off to the vet. So that leaves- what about the snake? As I see it there's 4 options:

1) Let it be and feel real stupid if it tags something or someone else that wanders by.
2) Catch it for relocation and feel real stupid if it tags me- I've seen enough Discovery Channel to know better
3) Call the authorities and wait for them to move the snake, bitten dog be damned.
4) Get the shovel, use it wisely and bring the snake along for the vet to identify.

I haven't killed a snake since I was a kid, and back then we just didn't know any better- we killed everything we caught or felt threatened by. 

But I certainly can't fault the guy whose dog got bitten.

Or is there a 5th option I'm missing?


----------



## budreau (Jun 21, 2009)

new demacrat rattler - can't hear him coming


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Maybe he rattled something that he shouldn't have, was de-rattled and left as an example to others?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

aggiemulletboy said:


> I understand. I was giving my opinion. There are lots of ways to prevent snakebites. I know people are going to kill snakes. I've accepted the fact and I hear it on a daily basis. I just think there are other options such as relocation that work just as well *seeing as how we kind of encroached on their territory.*


Does that mean us indians should relocate all you white folks that encroached on our territory?:smile:


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

*Mystery Solved*



speckled1900 said:


> This evening I killed a 3 1/2 foot rattlesnake with out any rattles. It doesnt even look like it has ever had a rattle.
> What is the cause of this??


He's a lucky snake .... I missed.


----------



## Coach Jordan (Nov 19, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing Bobby


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Bobby said:


> Does that mean us indians should relocate all you white folks that encroached on our territory?:smile:


If you want to play that game, humans are all one species, and none of us were "native" to the US. Not condoning what was done to the people that settled before, but by ecological terms, we were all invaders.


----------



## speckled1900 (Jul 21, 2009)

as of this morning my dog was still alive


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Glad to hear it. Fingers crossed that he pulls through.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> still looking for thissss


Or this


----------



## Top-H2O 2110 (Jan 31, 2010)

I hope your dog makes it.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Where my hoe at!? 

* Veterinarian: This could be worst Hill Country rattlesnake season in years *

by Amanda Stanzilis / KENS 5
Posted on April 8, 2010 at 10:41 AM

SAN ANOTNIO -- Lisa Christie is the client relations coordinator at Hill Country Animal Hospital. She had recently sent out an e-mail to all Hill Country clients warning that based on the number of cases they had already seen, this could be the worst rattlesnake season in years.

Within a week, that warning hit home. Both of her own dogs got bit by rattlesnakes.
Christie said, "When I looked up, there was a snake curled up. I tried to get (my dog) not to sniff it, but sure enough, she did and the snake bit her right in the muzzle." Fortunately, a perk of Christie's job was that she knew exactly where to go and who to call.

Clint Powell, DVM, of Hill Country told KENS 5, "If they hit them in the tongue or over a blood vessel or close to the heart, the dogs will get in big trouble pretty quick."
The Texas Parks and Wildlife says the end of what was a longer winter for South Texas is probably the reason we're suddenly seeing so many rattlesnake bites.
Some veterinarians are offering a new rattlesnake vaccine for dogs, but it is still somewhat experimental.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Well, I'm no "kill em all and let god sort em out" kind of person as it relates to poisonous snakes. If they are in a neighborhood where pets and children frequent, remove them in any form you see fit or call a qualified expert if you are not comfortable handling them. 

I'd rather dispatch the critter before I let it slither off only to be unfound and allowed to possibly harm a person. It doesn't have to be the first resort but it IS a resort, IMO before I just let it slip off into my neighbors yard.


----------



## metzger (Jan 12, 2008)

Aggie,
I know there are people that have to ability and the know how to catch and relocate snakes but most of the people have no business messing with snakes. If you think that just "any body" can and should catch and relocate, hug, kiss, take to dinner or do anything with a rattlesnake other than killing it then you have some issues. 

I have livestock that stay in the "fields" and there are snakes there. So should I sell all my cattle and horses and let the snakes have their land back or go into the rattlesnake business? :headknock:headknock


----------



## Row vs Wade (Jul 7, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> they're evolving into silent killers now


Ninja Rattlers?!?! We're F***ed now!


----------



## mud minnow n switch blade (Mar 17, 2009)

jaime1982 said:


> take a look, and tell me why they dont belong in the field. ******* idiot


What is it that you are trying to prove?


----------



## hoser76 (Oct 29, 2008)

Kill every rattle snake, copper Head, Water Moc, screw the tree huggers


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

I hate the bastages, hope your dog gets ok. 

Glad you sent him to the Happy Hunting Grounds. Sorry Bobby, couldn't resist.


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

Snake has to go if its a danger. Just how things are


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

bad idea to move venomous snakes...

How/why do people get bitten? Messing with snakes. Then if the chance of death was not enough, possible loss of finger ect, costs for treatment...somewhere of $110,000.00+

If they are a risk, then they just got to bite the bullet, get shown the hoe. They got to go


----------



## Gabe711 (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm kinda disappointed no one asked the obvious. Did you eat it?

The rattle probably is gone due to global warming. Either that or it Bush's fault.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Great edit Bruce.... lol


i didn't edit my post, randall. somebody deleted it for me. i guess my post wasn't politically correct.

i guess it's okay to show photos of a snake that has been bludgeoned to death that was only defending his space as he is genetically programmed to do, but don't you dare speak badly of someone's dog. :smile:


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

I love snake threads...:dance:


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

I've graduated to "taking their head clean off" instead of "bludgeoning them to death."


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Has anyone seen my pet rattlesnake? It was missing it's rattle and must have slipped out of it's tank...reward if found alive!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

sweenyite said:


> Has anyone seen my pet rattlesnake? It was missing it's rattle and must have slipped out of it's tank...reward if found alive!


 careful, sweeny, you're gonna scare these guys.


----------



## Hair Trigger (Dec 23, 2005)

*?*



aggiemulletboy said:


> Snakes lose tails all the time. There are some snakes that exhibit some degree of tail autonomy. Water snakes will drop parts of their tails occasionally if lifted by them. Any snake can have a stubby tail, and a stubby tail in a rattler probably means it lost the tip to a predator or some dude with a shovel.
> 
> Probably another reason a rat terrier shouldn't be out in the field. Fortunately dogs usually take snake bites a lot better than humans do. Ever notice how benadryl will heal up a lot of snake bites on dogs, where as people need crofab and whatnot?


This may be a dumb question but I assume you fish...do you eat them or catch and relocate? :tongue:


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

hoser76 said:


> Kill every rattle snake, copper Head, Water Moc, screw the tree huggers


Just think. Rattler + Aggie = Darwin Award


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I've graduated to "taking their head clean off" instead of "bludgeoning them to death."


And just who helped you see the errors of your "old" ways Wes and convinced you to kill the bastages the right way? And isn't it nice to be at the top of the food chain?

Rattlesnakes, copper heads, coral snakes water moccasins...kill em all...we've got enough non-poisonous snakes to keep nature in check lol.

TH


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

My connection has been down. WHat did I miss?


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

sweenyite said:


> Wouldn't he just slide on through? :rotfl: They're ALL neck!


lmao...


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

I am glad to see that AggieMullettboy has chilled out because he was really mad at me for killing a snake that tried to bite me.


----------



## trozacky (Feb 24, 2010)

Only good snake is a dead snake. Only good aggie sports team..............................................I'll repost if I can think of one. HAHA


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

txgirl1722 said:


> I am glad to see that AggieMullettboy has chilled out because he was really mad at me for killing a snake that tried to bite me.


A harmless snake, nonetheless.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Hair Trigger said:


> This may be a dumb question but I assume you fish...do you eat them or catch and relocate? :tongue:


That is different. If you plan on using the snake, go for it. I've eaten snake. I've eaten alligators, frogs, turtles, etc. Simply killing a snake for revenge or because it is doing what it does is inexcusable. If I don't intend to eat a fish, it goes back in the water. If someone doesn't intend to use a snake, shouldn't it be left alone?


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Lezz Go said:


> Just think. Rattler + Aggie = Darwin Award


Cute. It would be better if it was half way original as I'm quite sure I have seen the same thing on here before. The funny part is that I have rescued rattlers from the middle of bluewater highway and the only times I've ever had a problem is when someone in a truck almost hits me.

I'm not a tree hugger. I'm a wildlife management student. I fish. I hunt. I've eaten snake. If you are going to use the snake, by all means, use it as it is a natural resource. Killing because you are scared or ignorant or just don't care or want revenge is just wrong. Wildlife belongs to everyone and just because you don't think it should it live isn't justification to kill it.

And no, not everyone has the qualifications to deal with snakes, especially venomous ones. In that case, why get near it to begin with? It was mentioned a lot of people get bit trying to pick up snakes. Why the run the risk by trying to kill one. Leave it be and it will move on unless you give it a reason to stay there.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

aggiemulletboy said:


> That is different. If you plan on using the snake, go for it. I've eaten snake. I've eaten alligators, frogs, turtles, etc. Simply killing a snake for revenge or because it is doing what it does is inexcusable. If I don't intend to eat a fish, it goes back in the water. If someone doesn't intend to use a snake, shouldn't it be left alone?


 Mulletboy, I Do totally respect your point of view. I have caught and played with Many snakes and Lizards during my entire life. I would much rather let them go on to live their lives, than kill them. That being said, If I catch one in my back yard, I am going to bust his arse with my 410. I have twin 3 yr old girls that I will protect. And I do agree that we are enchroching on Their Land, Just don't have the answer to fix it. Thanks for your dedication to these critters. I do appreciate it. Green to Ya.


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

aggiemulletboy said:


> Cute. It would be better if it was half way original as I'm quite sure I have seen the same thing on here before. The funny part is that I have rescued rattlers from the middle of bluewater highway and the only times I've ever had a problem is when someone in a truck almost hits me.
> 
> I'm not a tree hugger. I'm a wildlife management student. I fish. I hunt. I've eaten snake. If you are going to use the snake, by all means, use it as it is a natural resource. Killing because you are scared or ignorant or just don't care or want revenge is just wrong. Wildlife belongs to everyone and just because you don't think it should it live isn't justification to kill it.
> 
> And no, not everyone has the qualifications to deal with snakes, especially venomous ones. In that case, why get near it to begin with? It was mentioned a lot of people get bit trying to pick up snakes. Why the run the risk by trying to kill one. Leave it be and it will move on unless you give it a reason to stay there.


Obviously, you don't have children!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

aggiemulletboy said:


> And in my opinion, any snake that bites me, my friends, family, or animals is a snake in its natural habitat doing what it does best, protecting itself. Never been so angry in my life as when I got out of the hospital and found that my friend had chopped the head off the poor snake that got me. Not his fault the new neighborhood was built where he used to live.


I understand you have some type of degree in biology. Now I don't kill very many snake, but snakes do go out and travel to hunt. They will lots of times travel right through your yard to get to nearby hunting grounds or so forth. If my kids or dog get bit it will die other than that its relocated.

Oh poor snake. If you woulda lost a limb would it still have been poor snake?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

how one views and treats all animals tells volumes about that person.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey- MC, Aggie, et. al., are there any herp specialists in the Houston/ Galveston area that give any courses/ certs on snake handling? I'm comfortable handling most when needed, but I've never had any "formal" training. In my job, I'm liable to run across snakes pretty regular out in the field, and the company frowns upon moving just the head.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

> how one views and treats *users on 2cool* tells volumes about that person


There, fixed it for you.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Pablo said:


> There, fixed it for you.





> You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.


Well I tried...


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

txgirl1722 said:


> Obviously, you don't have children!


No, but I do have a 4 year old sister who means the world to me. And she has a healthy respect for snakes. She knows not to pick them up unless I pick it up first and to go tell my parents otherwise. Same thing we taught kids at day camps.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

bearintex said:


> Hey- MC, Aggie, et. al., are there any herp specialists in the Houston/ Galveston area that give any courses/ certs on snake handling? I'm comfortable handling most when needed, but I've never had any "formal" training. In my job, I'm liable to run across snakes pretty regular out in the field, and the company frowns upon moving just the head.


You might be able to set something up with Clint @ texassnakes.net. I know he has done some work with companies before with training, but not sure about the handling part. the only way I recommend moving a venomous snake is with tongs or a hook and a heavy plastic bucket, all of which are available online or at a few stores around houston.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Pablo said:


> There, fixed it for you.


I don't think that I have treated anyone with any less respect that I would want and have tried to reason my responses fairly well. Seems like it has been quite a few other people acting much less than civil towards me. Oh well. Back to hugging my tree.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Pablo said:


> There, fixed it for you.


thanks for your help, but i had it right the first time.



bearintex said:


> Hey- MC, Aggie, et. al., are there any herp specialists in the Houston/ Galveston area that give any courses/ certs on snake handling? I'm comfortable handling most when needed, but I've never had any "formal" training. In my job, I'm liable to run across snakes pretty regular out in the field, and the company frowns upon moving just the head.


not that i'm aware of, but that would be a cool thing to do. i'll see if i can find anything out.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

aggiemulletboy said:


> I don't think that I have treated anyone with any less respect that I would want and have tried to reason my responses fairly well. Seems like it has been quite a few other people acting much less than civil towards me. Oh well. Back to hugging my tree.


I thought you handled yourself well, (I thought some others didn't). green to ya.
disclaimer: I could give a sheet whether all rattlesnakes are killed, or not-though I would like to never see one.


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

I posted this link before for snake identification. I already did this and save a Buttermilk Racer that was in my flower bed. Whoohoo....go Kim. http://www.texassnakes.net/index.htm


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Dang I'm out of greenies for you and Pablo Charles but I'll catch you the next round.

TH


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Them rattle-headed copper moccasins must be stopped, I tell ya!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Is this AggieMulletBoy? Sorry friend, couldn't help myself.


http://texassnakes.net/calendar.html


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

essayons75 said:


> Is this AggieMulletBoy? Sorry friend, couldn't help myself.
> 
> 
> http://texassnakes.net/calendar.html


No, but that is my old boss Clint.

this is me


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> how one views and treats all animals tells volumes about that person.


Guess I'm goin' to h*** for what I've been doing to the fish population.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

aggiemulletboy said:


> No, but that is my old boss Clint.
> 
> this is me


Ah yes, the "Duck Murderer"


----------

